

Ask HN: Good site to test / try out many APIs interactively? - shaohua

My job requires me to use many third party APIs. To compare three APIs (i.e. payments), it normally takes hours to set up just a hello world for one API. Just wondering whether there is any good site allowing me to test or try out many different third party APIs. Thanks.
======
johns
[https://www.runscope.com](https://www.runscope.com) (I'm a founder, happy to
answer any questions.)

Hurl.it

Also check out Mashape.

~~~
ismaelc
Thanks John. Let me know if you have questions on
[http://mashape.com/](http://mashape.com/) (I work in Mashape)

